# Flint River Catfish Tournament



## lonedrake (Apr 3, 2017)

Flint River Catfish Tournament


----------



## BDD (Apr 4, 2017)

This sounds like fun, 
It would be fantastic if they would do this with Gar.
The numbers are way up and they could use a good thinning out.


----------

